# What is this!!!!!



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

U.S. soldiers set to deploy to Egypt for riot control - Washington Times


----------



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

KCEN reported that they will engage if protests and riots reach the point of threatening Israel’s security. - TWT


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't think this is something new, they've been there since Camp David

MFO - Multinational Force & Observers - Contingents


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I don't think this is something new, they've been there since Camp David
> 
> MFO - Multinational Force & Observers - Contingents




I know they have been here since forever but to be "brought out" is another thing.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I know they have been here since forever but to be "brought out" is another thing.


I guess some will be going home after their "Sinai tour", these lot to replace them


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

It's a misleading headline and the news organization that published this should be called out on it. 

As you know the MFO's have been doing this for 24 years as part of the Camp David Accords, and that they are a peacekeeping observer force with a big emphasis on Observer. The article even says they're going to patrol the Egyptian Israeli border. That's the same thing they've always been doing. Either the person who wrote this doesn't know the history or they did it to gain views on their website.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

US Troops to be deployed to Sinai a 'formality,' says Egypt army

More on it

There see. The Egyptian military force set the record straight. It's too bad that the Egyptian military had to do the correction and the US government didn't call the US media out on it to do the correction. Oh well.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

zaytoona said:


> US Troops to be deployed to Sinai a 'formality,' says Egypt army
> 
> More on it
> 
> There see. The Egyptian military force set the record straight. It's too bad that the Egyptian military had to do the correction and the US government didn't call the US media out on it to do the correction. Oh well.


Well, why should anyone expect anything less from the Washington Times? It's a notorious Moonie paper, after all. Naturally, this BS has been picked up and promoted by the usual cast of ridiculously hyperbolic far-right bigots, etc, as an example of the "African citizen" and "closet Muslim" President Obama's supposed "support" for the MB. SSDD...YAWN... :yuck:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

That explains it. I saw the content circulating on similar moonie sites. I was wondering about the legitimacy of the Washington Times and was wondering which Washington they meant. It looks the most official.


----------



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

The UAE's police chief has stated that it is possible that Former President Hosni Mubarak was removed from power over his refusal of allowing US military bases in Egypt. The statement comes following reports of the deployment of US troops to the Sinai. Egypt's military has stated that the deployment is simply part of a routine rotation of MFO troops, but speculative reports indicate that it may be part of a larger scheme.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

pioneer5 said:


> The UAE's police chief has stated that it is possible that Former President Hosni Mubarak was removed from power over his refusal of allowing US military bases in Egypt. The statement comes following reports of the deployment of US troops to the Sinai. Egypt's military has stated that the deployment is simply part of a routine rotation of MFO troops, but speculative reports indicate that it may be part of a larger scheme.


The checks must have cleared.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

pioneer5 said:


> The UAE's police chief has stated that it is possible that Former President Hosni Mubarak was removed from power over his refusal of allowing US military bases in Egypt. The statement comes following reports of the deployment of US troops to the Sinai. Egypt's military has stated that the deployment is simply part of a routine rotation of MFO troops, but speculative reports indicate that it may be part of a larger scheme.


You have to love "speculative reports"... especially from the mouth of the police chief of the UAE! If a conspiracy theory can be concocted, you can always count on someone to swallow it whole hook, line, and sinker, _especially_ if they have an ax to grind. I have a theory about conspiracy theories: they generally attribute far too much intelligence and foresight to human beings who consistently lack both.


----------

